# remote lock



## robstercraw (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a great suggestion, which should interest parents of small children. I think the TiVo remote control should have a little lock switch on it. When I am playing a delayed TV show, if a channel number button accidentally gets pressed, I lose the delayed memory of the show I am watching, which can be up to a 30-minute loss. A lot of times this happens when my toddler plays with the control, or I may accidentaly sit on or drop the remote. There are a number of ways this can happen. I would love to see a tiny switch at the bottom of the remote panel that is slightly recessed, making it hard to accidentally switch it, this way I don't have to handle the remote with kid gloves while I am watching delayed programming. How is with me on this?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you have a remote with the 1-2 slider on it, program position '2' to a remote code other than the one your TiVo listens too. (Say program position 1 and the TiVo to remote code 1, and position 2 to remote code 2.) Slide the switch - done. ;-)


----------



## robstercraw (Aug 31, 2006)

Megazone, that did it! Thanks for the tip!


----------

